
The Rise and Demise of RSS - rmason
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/a3mm4z/the-rise-and-demise-of-rss
======
craftyguy
This seems to be a popular meme, especially on HN. RSS is not 'demised'. It's
still used heavily for podcasts, wordpress (and many other blog sites) expose
it, and there are countless mobile and desktop apps for fetching RSS and
displaying them. RSS is alive and well, even if Google Reader is no longer a
thing. Or is considering that RSS did not replace everything on the internet
'proof' that it is dying?

~~~
stcredzero
_RSS is alive and well, even if Google Reader is no longer a thing._

The subtext I get from this article: Big Tech didn't want RSS, because they
wanted their own silos/walled gardens. For awhile, Facebook was a superior
feed. There's no reason why the superior feed couldn't have been built on RSS,
except the desire for companies to control the whole thing.

 _Or is considering that RSS did not replace everything on the internet
'proof' that it is dying?_

Big tech wants RSS to die. This is why they kill applications that are still
popular, and why articles appear in the media talking about it being dead.

